# Looking at puppies today



## Andreas0815 (Jun 21, 2017)

First of all this will be my first dog, always been partial to GSD simply because of some wonderful childhood experiences with some amazing GSD's. I found someone, not a Breeder, that has GSD Puppies for just 800 3 male and one female left. I dont plan to go to shows or have the dog for PP, I just want to experience that wonderful bond. I have an 1.8acre property and we are a family of 5 with my 7 year old granddaughter. The dog will be trained by myself and I am taking this very serious. 
Now my question, since its not really a breeder, what should i look for and/or ask for. What behavior will i be looking for, for a Family dog that will be well trained? I read quiet a bit here already with plenty helpful tips, but just checking for some pointers. 
Here is a pic of one of the pups.
Thank everybody for your help


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

The biggest reason to go with a breeder is the health guarantees. Trust me it's worth it! You can get a working line pup for about 1500. More cost up front but it's worth it in the long run. I did not go to a reputable breeder and I DO regret it. I love her to death but the peace of mind from going to a reputable breeder is worth it. You don't know about any possible health problems, hip issues, genetics? A breeder will help you find exactly what you are looking for in a dog. You will probably be just fine, but I would rather stack the deck in my favor.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

First of all, every one with a litter is a breeder. It is up to you to find out what kind of quality the breeder produces. I am concerned about the cheap price. Even though you are not interested in official tasks for this new dog it is crucial to rule out health and temperament issues. You probably know that all puppies look cute but they grow up. So: ask for references of people who have dogs from him/her, ask for vet and health references/clearances and proof of the parents' health, ask for the reason that this litter was created. Pups should not be taken from their mom and sibs before 8 weeks.
Meet the litter's parents and see if you like their built and temperament.
Last, leave your heart out of it and decide with your brain. This is a long time commitment and it would be awesome if you ended up with years of owning a sound dog.
Your chances of ending up with a great dog are 50/50 IMO, especially because there are so many genetic problems in this breed. Be willing to walk away if you hear that little voice in your head that tells you that this may not be such a great idea. I have been there, done that and regretted ignoring that voice.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

If the parents are solid, and the pups are healthy looking and show no shyness or anxiety, you probably are in good hands. There are many issues in the breed, but most don't reveal themselves until pup/dog is older. Also usually these ailments with all the pus, and there are no litters hat DONT have these ailments, therefore though you can stack the deck, it's still a crapshoot. Good Luck!


----------



## Andreas0815 (Jun 21, 2017)

Thats exactly the kind of feedback i am looking for. So thank you. 
The Breeder was making it clear that that the pups will not be abler to be picked up before they are 8 weeks old which was last Monday. They invited me to come to see the pups and parents, so far it seems all very open and visible. Today I go to see the pups and parents and the living conditions and ask for papers and health bills. They suppose to have a clean bill of health from the vet last weekend when they were wormed. The price might also just be cheaper because we are in a bit of a rural area in BC, Canada. GSD Puppies of the highest quality are around 1500CAD. 

I am not much of a spur of the moment emotional person, and more of what you consider a stereo typical German, so more analytical, I am absolutely prepared to walk away today with no puppy if i am not happy with what i see or the answers I get.


----------



## BlitzRomman (May 24, 2017)

wolfy dog said:


> First of all, every one with a litter is a breeder. It is up to you to find out what kind of quality the breeder produces. I am concerned about the cheap price. Even though you are not interested in official tasks for this new dog it is crucial to rule out health and temperament issues. You probably know that all puppies look cute but they grow up. So: ask for references of people who have dogs from him/her, ask for vet and health references/clearances and proof of the parents' health, ask for the reason that this litter was created. Pups should not be taken from their mom and sibs before 8 weeks.
> Meet the litter's parents and see if you like their built and temperament.
> Last, leave your heart out of it and decide with your brain. This is a long time commitment and it would be awesome if you ended up with years of owning a sound dog.
> Your chances of ending up with a great dog are 50/50 IMO, especially because there are so many genetic problems in this breed. Be willing to walk away if you hear that little voice in your head that tells you that this may not be such a great idea. I have been there, done that and regretted ignoring that voice.


I second this. I was in the same boat thinking "oh it's my first GSD I just want the experience for now. Nothing too fancy" I also didn't know about the whole breeders issue. So I went with one I found online and paid a relatively cheap price. He's a wonderful dog, but the money I spent on health bills alone could've gotten me a pup from a top breeder.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

BlitzRomman said:


> wolfy dog said:
> 
> 
> > First of all, every one with a litter is a breeder. It is up to you to find out what kind of quality the breeder produces. I am concerned about the cheap price. Even though you are not interested in official tasks for this new dog it is crucial to rule out health and temperament issues. You probably know that all puppies look cute but they grow up. So: ask for references of people who have dogs from him/her, ask for vet and health references/clearances and proof of the parents' health, ask for the reason that this litter was created. Pups should not be taken from their mom and sibs before 8 weeks.
> ...


same here...I don't wanna say I regret getting her because I love her...but if I could go back in time.....
Oh well from now on I know better for next time.


----------



## Andreas0815 (Jun 21, 2017)

Ok I hear all the concerns. but now lets add one info i forgot to mention, I will have a Pet health care insurance that covers illnesses for $2500 a year and $2500 per accident. Does that make any difference, because all precautions are good but then you can be unlucky from any breeder fram what i read, a better breeder lowers the risk if i understand it correct. BlitzRomman and konathegsd could you share a bit how old your dogs are and what your major vet costs were/are?


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Ultimately, any puppy is a gamble. Even from a reputable breeder. Buying from a reputable breeder gives you better odds because in theory, they should understand their dogs and how to match up genetics well. They should also be aware of likely temperaments and the health of the lines they are breeding. Doesn't mean you can't end up with health or temperament issues.it SHOULD mean, however, that you have support if something arises.

That said, I wouldn't buy a dog for $800 from people who claim they are not breeders (they bred their dogs, they are breeders). But, if the parents and puppies seem solid and confident, and you are satisfied with what you see, it's totally up to you what you do. They could very well turn out to be awesome dogs. It's just more of a gamble.

I personally think health insurance for a dog is a wonderful thing. However the one you are describing does not sound ideal. I don't know what your options are in Canada... can you get Healthy Paws up there? If you can, I would look into that. Any insurance that limits a pay out is not likely a good deal in the long run. Illnesses and accidents can easily surpass $2500. I would do more shopping for insurance, if nothing else.

Good luck with visiting the puppies and whatever your decision ends up being in regards to taking one!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

A knowledgeable breeder stacks the odds in your favor. What do you know about the lines behind these pups and what they might be? There are folks here who can at least look at the pedigree and point out some issues to maybe look for. 

If this is a repeat breeding can you find out about the past offspring? What about the temperament? I would really want to spend time with both parents in this situation. 

$2500 a year or per condition or accident can be a drop in the bucket. My teammate has $8,000 in his dog's knees alone. Each surgery and recovery was $4,000 for TPLO. Hip replacements are more. Elbow issues can be devastating. 

So yes, I do think all pups are a crapshoot but the die are loaded somewhat.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

are they registering the pups?

do the pups have a pedigree for you to look at ?

ask about the parents and grandparents health history and longevity 

pup looks sturdy , healthy , has a clear and confident expression - 

go and have a look


----------



## Andreas0815 (Jun 21, 2017)

Wow a lot more info than I expected. Thank you all for helping, greatly appreciate it. Let me clarify that the Breeder never referred to themselves as not being a Breeder, that was just my ignorance speaking. What i meant to say was, they dont have a website or a known Breeding Business on the island, searching for their email, or phones didnt come up with any results. Man what ever happened to knowing of a friend of a friend who had puppies go by and pick one up? All the health issues being raised, kinda really worry me. I really do want a Dog, but I dont plan to spending 1000s of dollars for Vet bills, maybe I do need to take a big step back and do some more research. I do understand that a GSD comes with cost for good food, training, Vet health bills and there is always the case of accidents, but it all seems a little overwhelming.......

Again thank you all for helping and opening my naive eyes


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

My vet told me that any GSD pup should have insurance for at least throughout its first year. I am so glad I did. An ER visit, treatment and some x rays already go over the $2500.
Definitely check out Healthy Paws. I am super happy with them. Good luck and keep us posted.
Note: no one is trying to talk you out of this but rather sharing experiences to help you make the best choice.


----------



## Andreas0815 (Jun 21, 2017)

wolfy dog said:


> Note: no one is trying to talk you out of this but rather sharing experiences to help you make the best choice.


Oh I totally understand that people are helping me and trying to talk me out of it  Feedback has been already amazing, I made a whole list of things i will ask the breeder later, Its just the realization of how much i dont know. Especially because I didnt know how little I know


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Andreas0815 said:


> Oh I totally understand that people are helping me and trying to talk me out of it  Feedback has been already amazing, I made a whole list of things i will ask the breeder later, Its just the realization of how much i dont know. Especially because I didnt know how little I know


We all started out like that :wink2:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Personally, I don't expect a "warranty" for a puppy. Knowing the person is doing the best they can to produce the best pups is enough for me.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

You pay one way or another. The most expensive dog I ever owned was free. I was fostering for a rescue group and a third party found a stray, which I fostered and kept. The person refused to take money for the dog. He had behavior problems I had never worked with before and I had to hire a private trainer for aggression. That training cost more than a purebred puppy would have cost. Then he had severe allergies with many health related illnesses as a result. Again, those health problems cost as much as the price of a purebred puppy from a reputable breeder. We found out after putting all that money into a rescue that he was older than we were told and was then a senior dog. We could have bought two puppies for what the one rescue cost us and still have two dogs. He passed away very suddenly and I replaced him with a puppy from a reputable breeder. Yes, he was a rescue, not a puppy, but after that experience, I will never buy a dog just because it is low cost. The odds are against it being what I want.


----------



## Andreas0815 (Jun 21, 2017)

Ok I did it, the breeder has two unique colored german shepherds, i will post some pics on sunday, we have a party tomorrow and between that and the new dog its lots to do. But i saw papers showing proof that the parents and grand parents had no HD problems and my granddaughter just fell in love and really that was that, he he he. From everything i saw and read I am very happy with my new addition to our crazy family. First night went well, one time i didnt catch him in time and he peed on the floor, but no accident in the night i set my alarm for 3am and 6am to take him out and it went all very well. Now its reading watching training videos and train my new best friend to be a wonderful companion. 
Again thank you all for helping and keeping me informed and grounded. Now i need to go and get salmon skins and liver for the dehydrator  I am sure i will be back with plenty questions


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Post more pics!! Just stay o top of the training and everything will be easier. Don't forget to socialize.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Congratulations! Be careful with salmon skin. Needs to be fully cooked to prevent salmon poisoning if this concerns Pacific salmon. Sorry to scare you already


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

What do you mean by unique colors???


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

mnm said:


> What do you mean by unique colors???


probably sable


----------



## Andreas0815 (Jun 21, 2017)

Yes i think its called sable lol. here are two puppy pics and the other are the parents. So far he is getting acclimatized really well. After the first 48 hours no accidents. He only barks when i do crate training, he does start to chew on pretty much anything and everything lol.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

That looks like a liver pup to me. Cute!

And congrats.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Some free advice for nothing since you already brought him home Andreas. Nevermind anything about the owner of his parents, his pedigree, color, none of that. Enjoy the puppy, give him the best of everything you can. Don't compare him to other Shepherds, the only thing that matters now is that he's healthy and has a good temperament so that he can be what you want.


----------



## Andreas0815 (Jun 21, 2017)

Thank you Steve, I am happy with my decision and nothing can really spoil that. But I always appreciate additional info. I know he is not the typical German shepherd, but he is quiet unique and i love uniqueness. Even if I get diagnoses with a brain tumor and realize they sold me a poodle, it is irrelevant, this Puppy is now my boy and I will be the best I can for him until one of us passes away.


----------

